# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Tinnitus genezen

## Tinctuur

Als tinnitus ongelukkige was ik na enkele jaren alle klassieke en alternatieve methoden kotsbeu. Zoals iedereen, met oorfluiten, begon de zoektocht naar genezing met de klassieke geneeskunde bij KNO geneesheren en huisartsen. Na de nodige klinische testen en voorgeschreven reeksen van anti-depressiva, bloedverdunners en anti-epileptica ging ik de alternatieve toer op.
Oorkaarsen, acupunctuur, chiropractie, osteopathie, voetzool-reflexologie, shiatsu, tai chi, qigong, electro-therapie, enz
Ook de hierbij voorgeschreven vitaminen en voedingssupplementen kwamen na een jaar mijn strot uit.
Het volledige circus, varieté en cabaret heb ik meegemaakt.

Als herborist ben ik dan maar gestart met een eigen tinctuur. Ik heb in mijn leven al vele tincturen gemaakt, maar deze keer moest het ontwerp direct gericht zijn op oorsuizen. Aldus onstond er na veel experimenteren (op mijzelf, het beste proefkonijn ) een complexe tinctuur van diverse kruiden en zaden. Een compositie van planten waarvan sommige ook al in de oudheid en de middeleeuwen een zeer vermaard middel waren tegen oorsuizen. Jawel, oorsuizingen is niet alleen van deze tijd.

En, wonder boven wonder, mijn tinnitus is al voor ongeveer 80% genezen. Met het laatste recept had ik na één week al resultaat. Na vijf dagen kreeg ik blackouts; perioden waarbij geen aandacht meer werd geschonken aan de fluittoon.
Een nieuw leven en een nieuwe wereld ging voor mij open. Na enkele weken was de hevige fluitketel al vervangen door een licht gesis. Ik weet dat volledige genezing uitgesloten is, maar zoals het licht geruis er nu is kan ik met een gerust hart verder leven.

De tinctuur heeft één klein nadeel. Gedurende de laatste maanden ben ik enkele kilos aangekomen. Dit vindt m.i. zijn oorzaak enerzijds door een betere spijsvertering en anderzijds door de reinigende werking van lever, gal en nieren.

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte van de verdere ontwikkeling want de moed geef ik, kost wat kost, nooit maar dan ook nooit op.


Hendriks

[email protected]

----------


## Agnes574

Houd ons zéker op de hoogte Hendriks!!

Je hebt gelijk; geef de moed nooit op!!
Goede instelling!!

----------


## anja57

Hallo lotgenoten,

Ook ik ben al meer dan 35 jaar belast met tinnitus en het werd me vorig jaar echt teveel. :Mad: 
Omdat ik onder behandeling sta in het Az te Maastricht ben ik doorverwezen naar het audiologisch centrum te Hoensbroek.
Daar is een therapie ontwikkeld hoe je met tinnitus om kunt gaan.
Zoals ik hoor is het een therapie die wel degelijk zijn vruchten afwerpt.
Er is dus een multi disciplinair team die ons begeleiden.
Het is best wel heftig en er wordt op vele vlakken diep op ingegaan.
Zou zeggen geef niet te gauw de moed op.
Groetjes Anja

----------

